# Diseases on Phragmipedium andreettae/ besseae



## Florian (Mar 4, 2022)

I have this diseases on some plants. Only on plants of the Micropedalum section with soft leaves. I don't think that these are insects bites, check them under the microscope and don't find something noticeable.
Thanks

Florian


----------

